# Ausschaltverzögerung mit Kondensator für Türöffner?



## babylon05 (31 Juli 2015)

Moinsen,

zu folgender Aufgabe benötige ich bitte Hilfe im Ansatz:

Ein Türöffner wird über einen Taster an der Tür bestromt mit 12 VAC, so dass dieser summt. Verkabelung ist so, Unterverteilung mit 12VAC Trafo, geht dann auf einen Taster (3x1,5 NYM) und von dort auf den Türöffner.
Da man den Taster gleichzeitig drücken muss und die Tür auch AUF drücken muss, ist es oft unhandlich bei Sachen in der Hand dies alles gleichzeitig zu machen.

Gibt es eine Schaltung die man sich bauen kann mit einem Kondensator und eventuelle andere el. Bauteile, welche noch in die 60er Schaltdose hinter dem Taster passen, um ca. 1- 2 Sekunden noch die Freigabe des Türöffners zu haben, solange sich der Kondensator entläd?

Was benötige ich alles?


----------



## Boxy (31 Juli 2015)

Zeitrelais für UP Montage?


----------



## TimoK (31 Juli 2015)

Ein Fall für ein Zeitrelais...

Z.B. Eltako ESR61NP

Nicht wundern, das ist mit 230V angegeben, kann aber 8-230V, also auch für die 12V passend.

http://www.eltako.com/fileadmin/dow...elektr_schalt_steuer_koppelrelais_low_res.pdf

Gruß
Timo


----------



## babylon05 (31 Juli 2015)

Habe mir mal Eltako angeschaut, von der Größe ist es supi, nur finde dort als Zeitposition bis zu 120 min aber keine kleinste Zeit, wenn man dies linear betrachtet so würde man pro Grad ca. 0,5 Minuten einstellen können.
Ich brauche ja nur max. 3 Sekunden und bei Eltako steht noch, dreht man es zu min. ist diese Ausschaltverzögerung deaktiviert.

mfg


----------



## TimoK (31 Juli 2015)

Dann schau mal nach dem MFZ61DX-UP , das geht ab 0,5 Sekunden bis 1 Stunde, das sollte dann ja passen...


----------



## babylon05 (31 Juli 2015)

Hallo Timo,

wenn ich mir das Schaltbild anschaue, ist dort L1 und  N beim Lastabgang beschrieben mit einem Widerstand bei Klemme 2. Kann  es sein das dieses Teil nur zum Schalten von 230V Verbrauchen geht (habe  einen 12VAC Türöffner mit sehr geringer Leistung ca. 6 Watt). Ich hatte  mal in einer Industrieanlage auch so ein Teil (elektronisches Relais)  ausprobiert um mal was zu schalten, dass ging auch erst ab einem  gewissen Leistungsverbrauch z.B. Heizelemente.

Gruß Danny


----------



## TimoK (31 Juli 2015)

Die 230V beziehen sich auf die Maxmimalspannung. Du kannst Spannungen von 8-230V AC und DC schalten, mit exakt 8V DC hatte ich mal Probleme, 12 V waren aber absolut kein Problem. Wir haben von der Bauart (allerdings nicht als UP sondern Reiheneinbaugerät) einige Relais für Signalaustausch eingebaut, da fließen noch nicht einmal ein paar mA und funktioniert. Falls sich der Aufbau im Inneren plötzlich komplett geändert hat sehe ich da keine Probleme.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (31 Juli 2015)

Kann dein Türöffner nur AC oder kann er auch DC ? Gibt ja einige die nur eins können. Die Frage ist auch was dir lieber ist. Selber was basteln aus Spaß an der Freude oder doch lieber etwas fertiges ?


----------

